# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Κομβος και infos ?

## MoHε-L

Υπαρχει κανεις εδωωωωωω???????

Για να δουμε θα υπαρξει ενδιαφερον για ενα super Κομβο στην πολη μας???????

----------


## warchief

Yπάρχουν αρκετοί εδώ στην 3πολη που ενδιαφέρονται για wlan, μάλιστα έχουν γίνει κα κάποιες πρώτες κινήσεις.
Το site του tripoli wireless network είναι το http://www.trwn.gr (αν δεν το έχεις ήδη επισκευτεί) και βρίσκεται σε ψιλο under construction κατάσταση, οτιδήποτε ερωτήσεις απορίες προτάσεις επικοινώνησε στο ημαιλ μου το οποίο και θα βρείς στο profile.

-Warchief

----------


## MoHε-L

ok ok Read your mail

----------

